# Advice requested on choosing breeder/puppy



## cyclist7531 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello, I'm new to this forum and I'm requesting advice on where to start with regards to looking for a GSD breeder, preferably local to my area, which is the California Central Valley near Modesto.

We have owned two GSD's in the past, both from American show lines. Our female was from Suboja - sire was Suboja's Dominator and our male (picture posted in the pictures page) was out of our female. His sire was Covy Tucker Hills Ghostbuster. Both were great dogs with excellent temperament and both lived to 12 and 13 respectively. Our male crossed the bridge 3 years ago and now we are considering getting another GSD.

We have had other dogs in the past as well- an Aussie and an Australian Cattle Dog - both from rescue. However, for a number of reasons we have decided to go through a breeder for a GSD.

We always participated with our dogs (except our Aussie since she was already trained) in obedience classes and even some agility with our ACD, but haven't participated in any competitions. 

We are an empty nest home with no little one's around. I work from home so any puppy would have constant companionship. My wife and I are both healthy and active adults.

The goals would be to have a great family companion, solid temperament and health with a goal towards participating in AKC obedience (maybe schutzhund as well, but I'm not really sure about that - I think I need to go observe and talk to folks about this activity). I have no desire to show. 

Preference would be a female - color is not overly important, but preference would be dark dogs with lots of black - not necessarily all black.

Anyways, any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks Mark


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Given the amount of PB GSDs dying in California shelters, it would be wonderful if you might consider a rescue dog this time around too!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Good for you for doing alot of research ahead of time. It's a really confusing 'jungle' of GSD breeders out there. So the flavor you decide on makes a huge difference in the breeder you select. 

Just in case you hadn't seen these sites, it's just a way to kind of brush up on the working lines, show lines, german working, german show, East German, West German, AKC...............

http://www.eastgermanshepherd.com/type.html

http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/13_Breed_Type/Breed_Types.html

I LOVE this site cause it even shows that recenty there are just so many changes in the breed.

http://www.asuperiorgsd.com/p2p.html?seenIEPage=1

Then it will really help if you pin down what you think you'd like to do with your dog. Schutzund is great fun, but it really helps if you get a dog with that background so you'll progress and do well. (have your thought about agility (click here to see the sport that's the best fun EVER to do with your dog click here!


----------



## cyclist7531 (Mar 4, 2009)

It was a consideration, but at this time our preference is to purchase from a reputable breeder.

Thanks,
mark


----------



## cyclist7531 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks MaggieRoseLee. I will investigate the sites you provided. Since both our prior GSDs came out of American show lines I'm trying to really take a good objective look at both sides of the American vs German working lines discussion - not an easy thing to do!! I had considered going back to CTH and see about perhaps a companion dog, but at this point I'm leaning more towards the german lines.

In the upcoming weeks I will try to get out to some of the specialty and obedience shows and talk to people there as well as Schutzhund training site. I think Schutzhund may be a stretch, but I may try agility again, too. 

Thanks, Mark


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> (click here to see the sport that's the best fun EVER to do with your dog click here!


Hey MRL, I clicked on your link, but it was for an Agility video







Granted, it was a great nationally ranked dog from a great breeder owned by an outstanding trainer, but I think the link is a mistake? Didn't you mean to post a Schtuzhund video??


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

First off, be aware that there WILL be misinformation and maybe downright animosity from the AKC show people about the German type dogs....I get alot of inquiries from people who tell me that German dogs "are crazy" "are mean" "will bite" "have nasty temperaments" etc etc etc etc. There is truly a large body of misinformation and misconception out there. So please LOOK at both sides of the story - not just take one side for granted as "THE truth".

Looking at the GSDCA review now and then, the large majority of the dogs getting CDs, CDX's, UD's and agility titles have kennel names I recognize as European bred dogs.

I don't know the geography of California at all really other than a couple of bigger cities - so don't know where the breeders are in relationship to you.

Randy Tyson is recommended alot, as is Anne Kent (Adler Stein). Anne is "Vandal" on this board, and some members have dogs from her breeding, so I would say they should be a good resource as well as to who might be more convenient to you, and as references.

Regional websites for info in CA

http://www.northwesternregion.com/

http://www.southwestschutzhund.com/



Good luck with your search.

Lee


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Castlemaid
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> ...


Now THAT was too funny.....


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Mark, prepare yourself!







It isn't just American GSD vs German Workingline.. there's West German showlines, West German workinglines, Czech GSD, DDR/East German GSDs, and even within the DDR/East GSDs we have working and pet types, too. Gosh-- it gets confusing!









Andaka from this board is really familiar with American showlines-- I bet she could give some good guidance for healthy, calm, stable American line GSDs









PS-- On the websites, bear in mind that some American line GSDs look extreme, but others are not. Posing in show photos can be misleading. Same with the West German showlines-- there you have some roach-backed dogs with tucked under hips... but you also have dogs posed that way in a stack, or pulling hard against the lead in the ring, creating a false impression, when the dog may well be more reactangular than curved as it is made to appear. Workingline dogs-- yes, you have your share of reactive, explosive monsters... but also many stable, devoted, lovey dogs too, who just require more work and involvement than a pet-type GSD, but make good companions for the very committed and active.


----------



## cyclist7531 (Mar 4, 2009)

Patti, thanks for the information. We definitely want a dog that has a solid temperament as it will be first and foremost a family dog and companion, but we do want to participate seriously in obedience. We're not sure about Sch. It almost sounds like in choosing a breeder/pup that we need to make that decision first. At this point I don't think Sch is a direction we are planning on going. 
Our first thought was to go back to Covy Tucker Hills for a pup, but again showing is not something we are planning on doing.

So, I guess in a nutshell our initial desire was for what you noted above "for healthy, calm, stable American line GSDs." But as we start reading more and more I think we've only scratched the surface on aspects to consider before making a final decision. 

Mark


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've you're interested in SchH and/or agility, I would look into German or working lines. I have nothing against American show line dogs, but in general they aren't selectively bred for these activities. I would find some good SchH clubs and see what breeders and lines they recommend.

I had some ideas about what to do with my new pup but wasn't totally sure which direction to take. I chose a German show line because I can do SchH, conformation (SV style), agility, and all the AKC stuff like obedience and rally with this type of dog. I very nearly went with a solid working line dog but I really like the SV style shows so I went with a German line.


----------



## Mlh4606 (Mar 9, 2009)

Post removed by Admin.


----------



## Mlh4606 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll try this another way. Hopefully this won't be against board rules. This is not an ad. But a direct response.

For a workingline GSD in the Northern California area try

http://www.germanshepherdk9.com

They are close to your area and will be helpful even if you are just starting your search.


----------

